# What Are The First Ten Books On Your TBR List?



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Most of us have TBR lists that stretch from Alabama to Michigan, but if you're like me, there are several books on it that are "priority" reads, meaning you intend to get to them before the rest of the list.

So just because I'm nosy, what are the top ten book on your list? Here are mine:

1. Mockingjay, by Suzanne Collins (halfway through)
2. The Guardian, by Nicholas Sparks (This is my Book Club book for Sept.)
3. Not What She Seems, by Victorine Lieske
4. The Cost of Betrayal, by David Dalglish
5. Firefly Island, by Daniel Arenson
6. Thin Blood, by Vicki Tyley
7. In Decline, by Michael Crane
8. Dirty Martini, by J.A. Konrath
9. FLU, by Wayne Simmons
10. My Blood Approves, by Amanda Hocking


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

1. Mudhouse Sabbath~ Lauren F. Winner  (reading)
2. 33 A.D. ~ David McAfee (reading)
3. Islands in the Stream ~ Ernest Hemingway (reading)
4. The Almost Moon ~ Alice Sebold
5. The Scarlet Pimpernel ~ Baroness Emmuska Orcey
6. Crack-Up ~ Eric Christopherson
7. Lafitte's Black Box: Boit Noir ~ Jake Webber
8. 1776 ~ David McCullough
9. Girl with a Pearl Earring ~ Tracy Chevalier
10.  Already Dead ~ Charlie Huston


Great thread!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

1.  The Atrocity Archives by Charles Stross - goodreads book club book (currently reading)
2.  Promises by Marie Sexton - different goodreads book club book
3.  The Gargoyle by Andrew Davidson - quasi-official book club book 
4.  The Gone-Away World by Nick Harkaway - yet another goodreads book club book
5.  The Protector's War by S.M. Stirling - re-reading the series
6.  A Meeting at Corvallis by S.M. Stirling - re-reading the series
7.  The Sunrise Lands by S.M. Stirling - re-reading the series
8.  The Scourge of God by S.M. Stirling - re-reading the series
9.  The Sword of the Lady by S.M. Stirling - re-reading the series
10. The High King of Montival by S.M. Stirling - because the last book was just released.

Although, all that Stirling might become a bit much.  I may need to intersperse the series with other books as a sort of brain sorbet.  So this list might leak over into October.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

I'll play:

1. _The Passage_-Justin Cronin (halfway through)
2. _Drummer Boy_-Scott Nicholson
3. _The Weight of Blood_-David Dalglish
4. _Urban Gothic_-Brian Keene
5. _Firefly Island_-Daniel Arnenson
6. _Afraid_-Jack Kilborn
7. _Grubs_-David McAfee
8. _Northwoods Deep_-Joel Arnold
9. _Caught_-Harlan Coben
10. _The Scrubs_-Simon Janus

That's what it is right now, but I change it up pretty often; it might be radically different by tomorrow.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't really have them in any particular order, when it's time to start a new book, I just pick one I'm in the mood for. Plus, some of the ones I'm most eager for won't be released until next year.

But here's 10 I'm most excited about:

The Templar Salvation by Raymond Khoury
Royal Pains: A Rogues' Gallery of Brats, Brutes and Bad Seeds by Leslie Carroll
Murder of a Medici Princess by Caroline P. Murphy
The Pillars of the Earth by Ken Follett
Book of Secrets by Tom Harper
Excavation by James Rollins
Catherine the Great: Love, Sex and Power by Virginia Rounding
Dreaming the Eagle by Manda Scott
An Account of the Manners of the German Inhabitants by Benjamin Rush
Victoria Victorious: The Story of Queen Victoria by Jean Plaidy


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I kind of do that same thing history_lover does, I pick whatever I am in the mood for. But I do have a few books that I really want to read soon, if that makes sense. 

1. Wisdom by Amanda Hocking
2. Claimed by Zoe Winters
3. Catherine and the Captain by Margaret Lake
4. The Silent Governess by Julie Klassen
5. Dream Fever by Karen Moning
6. The Search by Nora Roberts
7. Conspiracy in Death by J.D. Robb
8. The House at Riverton by Kate Morton
9. The Book Thief by Markus Zusak
10. Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet by Jamie Ford


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice topic!

Here's mine in something close to an order:

_The Passage_ - Justin Cronin (reading game assignment - starting tomorrow night)
_Helliconia Spring_ - Brian W. Aldiss
_Remnant Population_ - Elizabeth Moon
_The Last Lecture_ - Randy Pausch
_The Family Trade_ - Charles Stross
_The Time Ships_ - Stephen Baxter
_Palimpsest_ - Catherynne Valente
_Consider Phlebas_ - Iain M. Banks
_Finch_ - Jeff Vandermeer
_Empire in Black and Gold_ - Adrian Tchaikovsky

This will get interrupted for reading game assignments, of course, but these books keep bubbling up to the top of my list.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't really have an order, but these are the ones I'm excited about/will probably read next:

Summer for the Gods -- nonfiction on the Scopes Monkey Trial
Oryx and Crake, Margaret Atwood
The Game of Sunken Places, M.T. Anderson
Slammerkin, Emma Donoghue
The Strain, Guillermo Del Toro
Nicholas Nickelby, Charles Dickens
The Lady in White, Wilkie Collins

After that, I'll have to see what I'm in the mood for! given the time of year, that will probably involve a lot of ghost stories.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Thalia the Muse said:


> After that, I'll have to see what I'm in the mood for! given the time of year, that will probably involve a lot of ghost stories.


If you find yourself in the mood for ghost stories and the like, I highly recommend Joe Hill's _20th Century Ghosts_. Fantastic collection. I was lucky enough to snag the Kindle edition for 99¢ a few months ago when it was on sale.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

I loved 20th Century Ghosts -- I wish I'd found it on sale, what a great deal! I'm reading Horns right now.


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

1.  The Ezekiel Code  by Gary Val Tenuta  (reading)
2.  Milrose Munce And The Den Of Proffesiional Help  by,  Douglas Anthony
3.  Light of Eidon(Legends of the Guardian-King, Book 1    by, Karen Hancock
4.  A Proper Pursuit  by, Lynn Austin
5.  Executive Privelege  by, Phillip Margolin
6.  Containment  by,  Christian Cantrell
7.  The Wild's Call  by,  Jeri Smith-Ready
8.  Cutting For Stone  by, Abraham Verghese
9.  Daughter of Joy  by,  Kathleen Morgan
10.  Rage Of Angels  by, Sidney Sheldon


----------



## CaraMarsi27 (Aug 7, 2010)

I've got about 200 books on my TBR. I have a method for reading them, one from shelf A, then one from shelf B, and so, then an ebook from my flash drive (don't have my Kindle yet). Here are the books which are next on each shelf:

1. Call of the Moon-Ronda Thompson
2. The Wolf and the Dove-Kathleen Woodiwiss
3. Dragons Prefer Blondes-Candace Havens
4. Empire of the Summer Moon-S.C.Gwynne
5. Saturnalia-John Haddon Roberts
6. A Wallflower Christmas-Lisa Kleypas
7. Slow Hands-Lesley Kelly
8. Last Vampire Standing-Nancy Haddock
9. Remembrance-Jude Deveraux
10. Enigma-Robert Harris


----------



## lib2b (Apr 6, 2010)

Oooh...fun! Also hard. My TBR list is gigantic, and I don't really prioritize it except in rare cases. Usually, when I finish one book, I look through my TBR list and decide what I'm in the mood for.

1) _Bindi Babes_ by Dhami Narinder (currently reading)

If I enjoy #1, I'll probably continue on to read the two sequels

2) _Bollywood Babes_ by Dhami Narinder
3) _Bhangra Babes_ by Dhami Narinder

After that, it depends on what I want...fantasy, romance, YA or not, etc, so I'll give a random sampling of some things on my TBR list that might be read soon-ish.

4) _Straying from the Path: New Tales of Little Red_ - short story collection from Drollerie Press
5) _The Girl Who Played with Fire_ by Stieg Larsson
6) _All Fired Up_ by Kristin Painter
7) _The Cardturner_ by Louis Sachar
 _Insatiable_ by Meg Cabot
9) _When you Reach Me_ by Rebecca Stead
10) _The Thief_ by Meghan Whalen Turner

I doubt these will end up actually being the next 10 books I read though.


----------



## Taborcarn (Dec 15, 2009)

Here are the ones towards the top, although this is subject to change at any given moment.

1.  The Corrections -- Jonathan Franzen  (currently reading)
2.  Rules of Deception -- Christopher Reich (also currently reading)
3.  Billy Boyle -- James R. Benn (Book Game selection)
4.  The Confession -- Olen Steinhauer
5.  Oryx and Crake -- Margaret Atwood
6.  Pillars of the Earth -- Ken Follet
7.  Chronic City -- Jonathan Lethem
8.  A Game of Thrones -- George R. R. Martin
9.  The Sweetness at the Bottom of the Pie -- Alan Bradley
10.  His Majesty's Dragon -- Naomi Novik


----------



## Shandril19 (Aug 18, 2009)

Ooh.  I love peeking at your lists.

Mine's something like:

The Little Book - Seldon Edwards
I, Claudius - Robert Graves
Shiver - Maggie Stiefvater
Captive Queen - Alison Weir
Catching Fire - Suzanne Collins
Mockingjay - Suzanne Collins
The Weed that Strings the Hangman's Bag - Alan Bradley
Snow Flower and the Secret Fan - Lisa See

Wow, I'm two short.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

This is impossible to answer because it changes by the minute.  

When I'm finished my current read, my next read will be whatever I happen upon first.  Or not.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

These aren't in order, but here are some of mine...

1. The Sapphire Rose - David Eddings
2. The Decline and Fall of the British Empire - Piers Brendon
3. Packing for Mars - Mary Roach
4. Firefly Island, Daniel Arenson
5. The Amazing Adventures of Cavalier and Clay - Michael Chabon
6. Radium Halos - Shelley Stout
7. The Great Hunt - Robert Jordan
8. My Blood Approves - Amanda Hocking
9. The Help - Kathryn Stockett
10. Incredible Dreams - Sandra Edwards


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> Most of us have TBR lists that stretch from Alabama to Michigan, but if you're like me, there are several books on it that are "priority" reads, meaning you intend to get to them before the rest of the list.
> 
> So just because I'm nosy, what are the top ten book on your list? Here are mine:
> 
> ...


Michigan! (Sorry, that's where I'm stuck right now, so I had to say it.) Are you only reading FLU because of the cover? 

1. Still Alice by Lisa Genova
2. Secrets in the Shadows by T.L. Haddix
3. The Crown in the Heather by N. Gemini Sasson
4. The Insider by Reese Hirsch
5. The Kinshield Legacy by K.C. May
6. The Girl in the Lighthouse by Roxane Tepfer Sanford
7. The Wishing Trees by John Shors
8. Choose Your Own Romance by Christina Crooks
9. Rock Star's Rainbow by Kevin Glavin
10. Little Miss Straight Lace by Maria Romana

I'm still debating when I want to read the first four...bad habit of hopping about depending on my mood.


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

Monique said:


> 1. The Sapphire Rose - David Eddings


I really, REALLY wish Eddings' primary works (Belgariad, Mallorean, Elenium, Tamuli) were available electronically in the US. Geographical restrictions need to go away.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> This is impossible to answer because it changes by the minute.
> 
> When I'm finished my current read, my next read will be whatever I happen upon first. Or not.


Same here! I have a huge TBR pile, I can't commit to what I'll read next.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

So many but my plans are (not necessarily in this order):

1. The Vanished Man -  Jeffrey Deaver
2.  Pursuit of Honor -  Vince Flynn
3. Protect and  Defend - Vince Flynn
4. John Adams - David McCullough
5. Caught - Harlan Coben
6. The Girl with the Dragon Tatoo (I will try it) -  Stieg  Larsson
7. Team of Rivals - Doris Kearns  Goodwin
8. My Sister's Keeper -  Jodi Picoult
9.  The Passage -  Justin  Cronin
10.  The Cold  Moon  -  Jeffrey Deaver


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Alice Y. Yeh said:


> Michigan! (Sorry, that's where I'm stuck right now, so I had to say it.) Are you only reading FLU because of the cover?


Partially, yes. But also because after I emailed Wayne Simmons about the cover thing I realized what a great guy he is, and that made me want to read his book. Plus, I like zombie fiction.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

Fair enough. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Here's my list, though I don't promise I will stick to it:

_Finding Nouf_ - Zoe Ferraris
_The Rembrandt Affair_ - Daniel Silva
_The Tower, the Zoo, and the Tortoise_ - Julia Stuart
_Executive Lunch_ - Maria E. Schneider
_Bake Sale Murder_ - Leslie Meier
_Devil's Brood_ - Sharon Kay Penman
_Amsterdam 2012_ - Ruth Francisco
_A Dog's Purpose_ - W. Bruce Cameron
_Extreme Measures_ - Vince Flynn
_Persuader_ - Lee Child

That was 10 already? Yikes!  (Tries in vain to trim a couple of titles from TBR list.)

N


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

At first I thought I couldn't do this because I am one of those who have a huge backlog of TBR books and am blown by the wind when it comes to choosing the next one. However, I decided to take this as a challenge so I made a list and I'll be curious to see if I can stick to it for the next ten books. I am also needing to work my way through my paper books, so only one is on the Kindle. I'm actually going to set the Kindle aside for a few weeks. 

In no order (I'm giving myself that much wiggle room):

_The Gone-Away World_ by Nick Harkaway
_Before the Dawn_ by Nicholas Wade
_The Agile Gene_ by Matt Ridley
_My Life in France_ by Julia Child
_Murder in Baker Street_ edited by Martin Greenberg
_Holiday in Death _by JD Robb
_Tug of War_ by Barbara Cleverly
_Aunt Dimity_ by Nancy Atherton
_Death at Gallows_ Green by Robin Paige
_Don't Tell Alfred_ by Nancy Mitford


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

1. Mort - Terry Pratchett (a little over 1/4 through)
2. Sourcery - Terry Pratchett
3. The Wee Free Men - Terry Pratchett

That's all that I plan to read of what I've already bought, to continue on with the books that I plan on buying...

4. Bloodsucking Fiends: A Love Story - Christopher Moore
5. Distant Cousin: Regeneration - Al Past
6. Wyrd Sisters - Terry Pratchett
7. You Suck: A Love Story - Christopher Moore
8. Pyramids - Terry Pratchett
9. some book by Christopher Moore
10. Guards! Guards! - Terry Pratchett

And then it should be a back and forth between Moore and Pratchett until I exhaust the material, tire of them, or some other book/author manages to catch my interest enough to slip it/them into the mix.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

I've a lot of books on my TBR list too.  What's next depends on my mood.  I tend to read batches of the same genre.  Right now, I'm switching between Hush Money by Susan Bischoff and the Blood Lust trilogy by Zoe Winters.  I read the first ones ages ago so figured it was about time I finished up the series.

Next in line (probably) are:

Forsaken by Shadow by Kait Nolan
Out of Time by Monique Martin
The Sword and the Dragon by M.R. Mathias
Erich's Plea by Tracey Alley
Failing Test by J.M. Pierce
Powerless by Jason Letts
Not What She Seems by Victorine Lieske
Speed Dating with the Dead by Scott Nicholson
Switched by Amanda Hocking

That's only nine - there are at least four more from Kindleboards writers that I've been meaning to pick up but I can't remember what they're called so I'll have to watch out for the authors to post here again.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Yay, I'm on a list. Thank you, Claire. That makes me inordinately happy.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'll play (esp now that a week to READ, ah...).  Just looking at what's on my Kindle:

1. Kafka's House - Gabriela Popa.  Started today and lovely so far
2. Steamside Chronicles - Ciar Cullen
3. Play Dead - Anne Frasier
4. One Night With The Fae (ooh! doesn't that sound good, ha) - Claire Farrell
5. White Seed - Paul Clayton -- from the prologue, this looks really good
6. Dance of Cloaks - David Dalglish
7. Pillars of the Earth - Ken Follett
8. Failing Test - J.M. Pierce
9. 33 A.D. - David McAfee
10. Flaming Dove - Daniel Arenson

wow - almost every one a Kindleboards author.


----------



## pooka (Jul 31, 2009)

Fun thread! 
Here's mine: 

The Passage - Justin Cronin (55% into it)
Hunger Games - Suzanne Collins
Not What She Seems - Victorine Lieske
Wisdom - Amanda Hocking
Any Laura Lippman book - I have a few and am just going to pick one. Love her!
A Scattered Life - Karen McQuestion
The Skull Ring - Scott Nicholson
20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill 
33 A.D. - David McAfee
Like Warm Sun on Nekkid Bottoms - Chuck Austen

Holy cow, was that 10 already??


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

pooka said:


> Fun thread!
> Here's mine:
> 
> The Passage - Justin Cronin (55% into it)
> ...


Oh, crud. I have to follow 20th Century Ghosts, by Joe Hill?

I'm in trouble...

Along those lines, thank you to everyone who has my work on their list. It's such a thrill to see my name there.


----------



## heragn (Nov 3, 2009)

ok here we go!  I'm going to give you the last 10 I bought from amazon because those are on the top of the list!

No Mercy by Sherrilyn Kenyon
The Vampire Shrink by Lynda Hilburn
Camille by Tess Oliver
33 AD by David McAfee
The Pearl at the Gate by Anya Delvay
Triple Exposure by Colleen Thompson
A Hunger like No Other by Kresley Cole
Dark Peril by Christien Feehan
Candy Houses by Shiloh Walker
Mania by Craig Larsen


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I love seeing what's on everyone's TBR list! More books to add to my To Buy list. 
Here's mine in no particular order, and I'm absolutely positive I'll change my mind several times.

1. _The Gift of Asher Lev_ (_finally_ on Kindle!) - Chaim Potok
2. _Ulysses_ - James Joyce
3. _The Post-American World_ - Fareed Zakaria
4. _The Wilderness Warrior_ - Douglas Brinkley
5. _Team of Rivals_ - Doris Kearns Goodwin
6. _Freakonomics_ - Steven D. Levitt, Stephen J. Dubner
7. _The Help_ - Kathryn Stockett
8. _Korea Old and New: A History_ - Carter Eckert, Ki-Baik Lee, Young Lew, and Michael Robinson
9. _Einstein: His Life and Universe_ - Walter Isaacson
10. _Daughter of Destiny_ - Benazir Bhutto


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Like David, I am very honored to see my name and book on a couple of lists. Thank you very much! Here's mine:

1. Portal - Imogen Rose
2. 33 A.D. - David McAfee
3. Cameo the Assassin - Dawn McCullough-White
4. The Left Hand Of God - Paul Hoffman
5. Powerless:The Shadowing - Jason Letts
6. My Blood Approves - Amanda Hocking
7. Out of Time - Monique Martin
8. Flaming Dove - Daniel Arenson
9 & 10 = To be determined


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh, gosh.  Mine's pretty nebulous right now.  First, I'm finishing up my re-read of the Dark-Hunter series.  After that, I'll read

1) No Mercy - Sherrilyn Kenyon
2) The Weight of Blood - David Dalglish
3) Flaming Dove - Daniel Arenson
4) The Name of the Wind - Patrick Rothfuss
5) Whatever catches my eye next of the freebies I've been snagging from Amazon :grin:  Although... Dance of Cloaks is seriously calling my name.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Afraid I don't have a TBR list. When I finish whatever book(s) I'm reading, then I start scanning through my unread books and sample, Amazon recommendations, etc., until something catches my fancy (or I decide to re-read one of my Zelazny or Pratchett books).


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

J.M. Pierce said:


> Like David, I am very honored to see my name and book on a couple of lists. Thank you very much! Here's mine:
> 
> 1. Portal - Imogen Rose
> 2. 33 A.D. - David McAfee
> ...


I'm flattered to be on your list J.M.


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

I'll probably finish 'Stranger in a Strange Land' tonight, after that:

Catching Fire - Suzanne Collins
MockingJay - Suzanne Collins
Duma Key - Stephen King
The Passage - Justin Cronin
The Invasion - William Meikle
Day by Day Armageddon - J L Bourne
The Fall - Robert J. Duperre
...?
...?
...?

I can't plan that far ahead, but these will keep me occupied for awhile.


----------



## pooka (Jul 31, 2009)

David McAfee said:


> Oh, crud. I have to follow 20th Century Ghosts, by Joe Hill?
> 
> I'm in trouble...
> 
> Along those lines, thank you to everyone who has my work on their list. It's such a thrill to see my name there.


Ha! Too funny! 
My list was in no particular order.. Perhaps I should have specified... 
I can re-work the list to put Joe Hill at the end, and maybe bump 33 AD up a bit.. How about if I throw some kind of chick-lit in right before 33 AD? You know, to cleanse the palate...


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't really have a list either, I just read whatever sounds good at the time. I also read several books at once, so I often throw in an un-planned re-read. Here's what I'm thinking about, but it may certainly change:
1. Mockingjay by Suzanne Collins  (From series I am currently reading)
2. A Hat Full of Sky by Terry Pratchett (From series I am currently reading)
3. Wintersmith by Terry Pratchett (From series I am currently reading)
4. The Girl Who Played With Fire by Steig Larsson (From series I am currently reading)
5. Half-Broke Horses by Jeanette Walls
6. The Hobbit by J.R.R. Tolkien (I always start this on the first day of fall)
7. A Sicilian Romance by Ann Radcliffe
Then I'm thinking about re-reading
8. The Book of Three by Lloyd Alexander
9. A Wrinkle in Time by Madeline L'Engle
10. Treasure Island by Robert Lewis Stevenson


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Aravis60 said:


> 6. The Hobbit by J.R.R. Tolkien (I always start this on the first day of fall)


What a neat idea.

J.M.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks to J.M and Claire for listing my books! I'm tempted to make a list as well, but it seems I'll never actually get through Mockingjay. I finished the first two in two days a piece, and this one has already dragged through two weeks.


----------



## Lafittewriter (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks Dawn McCullough White for having my book on your list. I really liked looking at everybody's list. I wish I had more time to read so I could knock out a few.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

I decided there's an easier way to show my TBR list:


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

*does his best Sixth Sense whisper*

I see Kindleboard authors...


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Well my Kindle's on the blink at the moment so I'm reading some DTB's of Terry Pratchett but once it's back up my TBR will roughly be: [although the order will probably change a bit depending on my mood  ]

1. Finish reading The Sword and The Dragon [I tried the computer but it's too hard on my eyes] by M. R. Mathias
2. Prophecy of the Flame: Book One by Lynn Hardy [another started to be finished]
3. Flaming Dove by Daniel Arenson
4. Out of Time by Monique Martin
5. Sole Sacrifice by K.C. McKay
6. Jason Lett's new one, I've forgotten the name but the follow up to Powerless
7. Black Order by James Rollins
8. Dance of Cloaks by David Dalglish
9. The Knights Templar by Sean Martin
10. The Day After Tomorrow by Allan Folsom

And thanks Claire for adding my book to your TBR pile - hope you enjoy 

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Daniel, I love that! How did you do that?


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Daniel Pyle said:


> I decided there's an easier way to show my TBR list:


That looks so cool. 

And you're welcome to all of the (unnecessary) thanks. I'm just scoping out the competition, dontcha know. (Kidding.)


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Thalia the Muse said:


> Daniel, I love that! How did you do that?


It's just a screenshot from my iPad.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Daniel Pyle said:


> It's just a screenshot from my iPad.


That is very definitely cool.... reminded me of Dan Brown's website a little


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Something along the lines of the titles listed below.  But some will be added, some will be dropped.

1. The Four Fingers of Death by Rick Moody
2. Bright of the Sky by Kay Kenyon
3. The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks by Rebecca Skloot 
4. Every Man Dies Alone by Hans Fallada
5. Black Hills by Dan Simmons
6. Perdido Street Station by China Melville
7. The Tin Drum by Günter Grass
8. Cutting for Stone by Abraham Verghese
9. City at the End of Time by Greg Bear
10. Flood by Stephen Baxter


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I really enjoyed reading _The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks_. I recommend it to all my friends. Hope you enjoy it, too!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

No formal TBR list, but some priority reads include:

Life on the Mississippi (gotta read it now that Twain's full autobiography is coming out!).
Packing for Mars: The Curious Science of Life in the Void (started it awhile ago and got distracted)
A Series of Unfortunate Events #1: The Bad Beginning (picked up most of the series when the price was lowered during the 'Agency' transition)
Whatever You Do, Don't Run: True Tales of a Botswana Safari Guide
Flashman on the March


----------



## timhallinan (Sep 10, 2010)

Hard to keep it to ten:

The Good Son, Michael Gruber
My Hollywood, Mona Simpson
Anywhere But Here, Mona Simpson (not in Kindle, how raw is that?)
Red Sky Lament, Edward Wright (the best American detective novelist no one has heard of, and it's a crime)
Factory Girls, Leslie T. Chang
Infamous, Ace Atkins (who should be selling hundreds of thousands of copies)
Dying Gasp, Leighton Gage
Fire in the Lake, Frances Fitzgerald
Super Sad True Love Story, Gary Shteyngart
The new Sue Grafton, I forget which letter it is

So much to read, so much to re-read.


----------



## Christopher Meeks (Aug 2, 2009)

I had to laugh because seeing so many people respond shows I'm not the only one buying books I mean to read but don't get around to. The four next to my bed are:

1. The Worthy by Will Clarke
2. The Particular Sadness of Lemon Cake by Aimee Bender
3. Unaccustomed Earth by Jumpa Lahiri
4. Salty by Mark Haskell Smith

I then am going to my TBR bookcase and look at the top shelf (my really-I'm-going-to-get-there-soon shelf):

5. Terrorist by John Updike
6. The First Rule by Robert Crais
7. The Historian by Elizabeth Kostova
8. Never Let Me Go by Kazuo Ishiguro
9. Drop City by T.C. Boyle
10. Last Night in Twister River by John Irving

Which should I read first? Any passionate feelings?


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Much of my TBR list is rereads...but there are a few new ones on there 

*reading in no particular order*

1. Out of Time by Monique Martin

2. Portal by Imogen Rose

3. 33 A.D. by *that one guy...


Spoiler



damn


, can't remember his name*

4. Not What She Seems by Victorine Lieske

5. Kismet's Kiss by Cate Rowan

6. The End of Eternity by Isaac Asimov

7. A Wrinkle in Time by Madeleine L'Engle

8. The Eyes of the Dragon by Stephen King

9. Flowers for Algernon by Daniel Keyes

*and last but certainly not least*

10. 1984 by George Orwell

Sandy


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Okay, now my list is longer, but these are mine.

1.  The Guardian--Nicholas Sparks
2.  Portal--Imogen Rose
3.  E-Bully--Dave Conifer
4.  My Blood Approves--Amanda Hocking
5.  Before I Fall--Lauren Oliver
6.  Storytellers--Martin Sharlow
7.  Spells-Aprilynne Pike
8.  Nineteen Minutes--Jodi Picoult
9.  The Weight of Blood--David Dalglish
10.  Beautiful Dead Jonas--Eden Maguire


----------



## SandyLu562 (May 8, 2010)

I guess it's sorta CREEPY that I have 389 Items in my TBR list and about 30 more recently downloaded that I need to file!

Remembering why a book grabbed my interest is really difficult, I just page through or put in a random number of the 44 pages and choose something LOL

"Reading" has 18 in it atm ... this Kindle thing is really crazy!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

This is a fun thread.  Gives me a boost to see my name mentioned on some lists!  

Here's my TBR Pile, not in any order:

Crazy For You by Sandra Edwards
Equilibrium by Imogen Rose
Sleight Malice by Vicki Tyley
Powerless book #2 by Jason Letts
Fate by Amanda Hocking
Cries in the Dark by PA Woodburn
No Good Deed by Mary McDonald
Her Last Letter by Nancy Johnson
A Dance of Cloaks by David Dalglish

And I know there are more... I just can't think right now.  

Vicki


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

OK, here goes. I only allow myself 3-5 unread books that are not free at any one time. If I have that many, then I require myself to finish one before I buy another. So, I listed the four I presently have in bold.

1. *Confessions of an Economic Hit Man*, by John Perkins (actively reading, over halfway done)
2. The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes, by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle (reading)
3. *Bloody Treason: The Assassination of John F. Kennedy, by Noel H. Twyman * (reading but not actively)
4. The Road to Oz, by L. Frank Baum (reading and essentially done but have a page or two left)
5. Les Miserables, by Victor Hugo (reading but had to take a break since it is SO SAD)
6. *Shattered, by Kathryn Casey * (bought but haven't started yet)
7. *The New Sugar Busters, by H. Leighton Steward et al. * (bought but haven't started yet)
8. The Mysterious Affair at Styles, by Agatha Christie (haven't started yet)
9. Freakonomics by Levitt and Dubner (like the sample and will buy)
10. Death on the D-List, by Nancy Grace (have not bought but have the sample, may buy)


----------

